# Wago WebVisu Zugriffsrechte



## Erda (5 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Bezüglich der Zugriffsrechte hätte ich da paar Probleme. 
Habe ein Button mit "INTERN CHANGEUSERLEVEL" angelgt und die Passwörter vergeben:

VAR_GLOBAL RETAIN
        VisuDoExecuteUserlevelInit : BOOL := TRUE;
        CurrentUserLevel : INT := 0;
        CurrentPasswords : ARRAY[0..7] OF STRING[20]:= '123','345','c','d','e','f','g','h';
END_VAR

Auf Codesys Online Modus funktioniert es normal, allerdings über WebVisu nicht. Da ist jedes Kennwort: 0, bei jeder Benutzer Gruppe. Außer ich habe ein Tabelle mit "CurrentPasswords [INDEX]", dann sind die Passwörter wieder für jede Benutzgruppe Passend, aber nur die die auf der Tabelle sichtbar sind 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen B13-18.bmp

	

		
			
		

		
	
. Bei dem Rest ist wieder das Passwort: 0. 
Woran liegt das und gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit um die Benutzergruppen einzustellen ohne das ich die Tabelle aufrufen muss?

Eine weitere Frage wäre, wie ich es hinkriege das der UserLevel nach einer bestimmten Zeit (wenn ich z.B. grade UserLevel 2 bin), auf den UserLevel 0 automtaisch zurück geht?


----------



## egro (6 Februar 2015)

Es gibt min. zwei Möglichkeiten...

Ich hab dir mal zwei Programme von einer WAGO-Schulung angehängt.


----------

